# Clear beer bottles?



## mnwc2004 (Apr 18, 2016)

I currently have a batch of wine expert hard limeade going. I'm treating it like a "mikes hard limeade" and will be trying to get some carbonation going at the end. I'd like to bottle it in clear beer bottles with beer caps. I'm having trouble finding such a thing though. Anyone know a good source?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 18, 2016)

I have read on this forum that the "labels" printed on Corona bottles will come off (or be dissolved by) vinegar. Of course, there is also Miller High Life in a clear bottle. One nice thing is that if you buy either of these bottles, they come pre-filled with a beer-like substance.


----------



## CGish (Apr 18, 2016)

There are several ciders in my local Krogers that are sold in clear bottles.

Do you have a nearby bar than sells something in clear bottles? If so, offer the bartender or manager a trade of some of your creation. Mostly, they just throw those bottles away. Worst case, you have to pay the recycling cost they will lose giving them to you.

Other than than, you will have to pick them up at your LHBS or order them.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 19, 2016)

mnwc2004....please update the location field in your profile. It makes answering some questions (like this one) much easier.

I'm going to guess that you live in Minnesota, so the following answer is probably of limited use to you.

Canadians can buy Sleeman & Brava beer in clear bottles. The labels come off fairly easily (been a while since i've done that). I prefer the Brava because they have a crown cap top while Sleemans has a screw top. 

I guess the generic answer is "shop for beer based on bottle design rather than content".

Steve


----------

